# Help me ID this algae please



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I was away for awhile and when I returned I had some algae issues on my plants. It wiped out most of my Limno Aromatica. I usually get some GDA on the glass and scrape it off weekly before the water change. I do my own method of PPS and it has worked well if I stay on top of it (with exception of GDA on the glass).

I dont think its BGA as it does not come off and does not smell. I am leaning toward GDA as I noticed some of the older leaves on my Rotala Rotundifolia have yellow/brown spots which would indicate low nitrate. I have 2 API nitrate test kits one says 20ppm+ and the other (newer) says 10ppm. My phosphates were high at around 5ppm when it all began so I have lowered them to ~0.75ppm. My drop checker is lime green.

My swordtails are picking at it and maybe a few other tank inhabitants.
Sorry for the poor quality pictures. I dont know which way to go on dosing until I know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Update: I just calibrated the new API test kit. It is reading 2x too low. The test sample gave a 10ppm reading and the calibration solution was 20ppm.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

first glance it looks like GSA, but i'm pretty sure you know what that is and its not GSA... GDA is a real pain to get rid of... i just tore down the whole tank. could you give all water params? ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphates, etc.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a feeling I have GDA and some GSA here and there but not sure what is on the plants. My PO4 was up around 5ppm a few weeks ago but I did not calibrate the API test kit.

My tank readings:
NO3 - 20ppm API calibrated
PO4 - 1ppm Seachem calibrated
NO2 - zero API not cal
NH3 - 0 API not cal
KH - 3' API not cal
GH - 7' API not cal


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Still not sure what algae I have. It has slowed down mostly on the plants but not the glass. I scrape the glass about every 2 days. The stuff on my crypts is slimy, very green, doesnt rub off, doesnt smell and is in the flow from a powerhead. When I scrape the glass it looks rather odd; somewhat jelly like - then dissipates. Dont really think its BGA as my nitrates are about 20 - 25ppm.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a kind of Blurry Green Algae. I'm very familiar with it.

It often shows up in pictures that are out of focus.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Unless you are saying its BGA then thats not much help.

My camera is difficult to keep in focus when on the macro setting. The screen shows in focus, you snap and get an out of focus picture. Go figure.

Would you like me to trying getting some better pictures, Niko?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No, thank you. I don't need to look at pictures. 

You know what I will say - someting is off with your filtration and overall ballance of the tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Ehiem 2028 gets monthly maintenance.
Yes, something is out of balance. I was away for awhile and this stuff exploded when PO4 got high.
My substrate was not thoughly vacuumed for awhile. I am going thru each section and giving it a GOOD vacuum.
It doesnt have the characteristics of BGA except for slimy.
What else would you recommend?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

threat it with erythromicin...clean the filter, change half the tank water and clean you circulation device. it it is in the blue green algea family it should work. i was told by other guys and it worked as a charm!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ddavila06 said:


> threat it with erythromicin...clean the filter, change half the tank water and clean you circulation device. it it is in the blue green algea family it should work. i was told by other guys and it worked as a charm!


Underway, just incase it is BGA.

ONE MORE THING > My tank began looking poorly when I began using a new batch of KNO3. It has a really bad odor but I was told by the seller it was OK. KNO3 is supposed to be odorless and this is the first batch I ever had that smells bad. *Does anyone else have KNO3 that smells?*


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Newt said:


> Underway, just incase it is BGA.
> 
> ONE MORE THING > My tank began looking poorly when I began using a new batch of KNO3. It has a really bad odor but I was told by the seller it was OK. KNO3 is supposed to be odorless and this is the first batch I ever had that smells bad. *Does anyone else have KNO3 that smells?*


My KNO3 is almost odorless... Maybe you can test it. For example: put 5 gram of the stuff in 1L (1/4 gallon) and test this like you would test you normal aquarium water with you NO3 testkit. It should give you a reading of 3ppm NO3. If not, get rid of the stuff (after verifying your testkit)!!

And about the possible BGA, I would always first try a 3-4 day blackout before adding any antibiotics. I don't know what it is, to me it sounds more like some sort of GDA, but assuming it is a form of BGA I want to warn you. BGA is a bacteria so it will be effectively killed by the antibiotic, but so will all the good bacteria in your filter. So that would be like starting all over again (including NH3 and NO2 peak and the algae and dead fish caused by those two) be careful with antibiotics!! 
In my experiences BGA is killed very effective by a blackout. If this doesn't work, I think it is not BGA but a real algae and erythromicin don't work, so you save yourself some trouble with monitoring NH3 and NO2

Regards


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Yo-han.
Before you posted yesterday I put 3 tablets (< half strength) of Maracyn in my 75. It is very old stuff - exp. date: 4/03. I left the lights off today. Cleaned the powerhead and RedSea reactor today, too. I will do a blackout after my water change Monday and it will also be time to do the filter maintenance.

NO2 = zero
NH3 = zero
NO3 = 20ppm (calibrated kit)
PO4 = ~1ppm (this is where I normally had it with good results for years - just look at my tank picture in my profile).

I have tested my KNO3 and it does show nitrate but I need to see if it shows ammonia as someone else suggested.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Newt said:


> Hi Yo-han.
> Before you posted yesterday I put 3 tablets (< half strength) of Maracyn in my 75. It is very old stuff - exp. date: 4/03. I left the lights off today. Cleaned the powerhead and RedSea reactor today, too. I will do a blackout after my water change Monday and it will also be time to do the filter maintenance.
> 
> NO2 = zero
> ...


KNO3 is never 100% pure as far as I know. At the shops I bought it, I bought 98% pure and 99,3%. Never found out what the remaining few percent were. But if I dissolve a large quantity I always found a few grains of what looks like sand on the bottom. But I never had a ammonia smell, but I can imagine a little ammonia in there. Perhaps a bad batch. Use an ammonia testkit and use the method I described before and see if there is any ammonia in there.

Regards


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Conditions are improving rapidly. I have done heavy pruning, deep gravel vacs, monthly maintenance on my filter and ferts back in balance. Not sure if the 1/2 dose of Emycin that was 7 yrs past expiration helped or not. Just about 30% more heavy gravel vaccing needed.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say the vacuuming and water changes are most likely helping the most. I had a batch of BGA that was growing in the outflow area of a powerhead, and i dumped some H2O2 into the tank and 3 days later it was gone. I don't like using "medicines" and things like that because they can have harmful effects on the rest of the tank (although it's been argued that H2O2 isn't much better)

As for your maintenance of the filter, there's been a lot of discussion lately (Niko especially) that may be suggesting that cleaning the filter too often could be a bad thing, or that the filter media we commonly use (floss, carbon, etc) isn't the proper media. I just started using crushed lava rock because it is very porous, and will help establish microorganisms very well. 

Glad to hear that things are improving!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think it was BGA.
I use Eheim substrat-pro, I dont use carbon.
Not so sure he was saying dont clean your filter often.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

niko usually gives the talk about enough filteration, buildup of organics, insufficient bio filtering, etc. 
for me h202 gives me a chance to slap algae in the face when im correcting the problem... also creates a nice effect.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe I had a build up of organics in a plant and fish crowded tank - dirty substrate and impeded flow/circulation and out of balnce with ferts.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Newt said:


> Unless you are saying its BGA then thats not much help.
> 
> My camera is difficult to keep in focus when on the macro setting. The screen shows in focus, you snap and get an out of focus picture. Go figure.
> 
> Would you like me to trying getting some better pictures, Niko?


I cant see the pictures. Don´t use the macro, you can take proper pictures without it.

Regards


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing Newt has a fixed-lens camera---one that does not have the option of interchangeable lenses---and that it has a macro setting where the focusing is not working well. If he had one with interchangeable lenses and he had a macro lens, he would be able to switch from automatic focusing to manual focusing and solve the problem.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I am guessing Newt has a fixed-lens camera---one that does not have the option of interchangeable lenses---and that it has a macro setting where the focusing is not working well. If he had one with interchangeable lenses and he had a macro lens, he would be able to switch from automatic focusing to manual focusing and solve the problem.


Correcto mundo

Perhaps I cant hold it steady enough. Hasnt worked well on macro for some time now.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

From looking at the pictures, maybe the second one has a camera movement problem (shutter speed too slow) but the others look like you are maybe too close. Things further away seem in better focus. These macro settings on point and shoot cameras have a limit on how close you can get.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

OK, here is a picture of a small Limno aromatica that has some. I had to chuck all of my mature Limno stems and pruned just about everything. There isnt much of the algae left.

It is slimy but maybe I should say slick. It does not smell manky. Does not rub off. It appeared mostly on the mature leafs of most of the plants.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My apologies. I was taking some other pictures and realized the camera setting was NOT on Auto but on some funky setting. No wonder I've been having trouble getting pictures right with this thing for so long. I feel like such a dunce.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Well my algae issue has gotten a bit better but is still showing up on some plants. Below are a few pictures. I am unable to get them into focus any better because they are moving in the current. I think it might be GSA. 

What do you all think?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i have the same algae, i think it's GSA too.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I also had that in my 75g. Newt. I found that having high _consistent_ co2 and good flow got rid of it (those two things generally eradicate most algae). As for the type, I'd say a combination of a few, or a general algae that doesn't really fit into the standard GSA,GDA classifications.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, it all began when (1) I started to up my PO4 and (2) began using a new batch of KNO3 that has a very odd odor.
I had always kept my PO4 low and was having GDA on the glass. I followed the MCI KNO3 protocol and then began the PO4 protocol at around 4 or 5 ppm PO4 it exploded. The last time I had a similar issue was when I bought a TEK 4 x 54w fixture w/ Midday bulbs. I couldnt go back to my old lighting quick enough. Sold the TEK and got it under control. ](*,)

Good thing I keep a record. I'm going back to what I used to do.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

You may want to try to bring your KNO3 outside into the sun for a few hours. It's possible you got moisture in the KNO3 or the company did, and there's some wierd mildew or mold in the bag that you may not be able to see. The UV light will kill any mildew. Just make sure to open the bag.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I ordered another batch of KNO3 from another source. I will use this crap as stump remover.

I'm getting most of this algae on the plants in the ouflow of the powerhead which is right next to my CO2 reactor. Go figure.

Someone suggested it was BGA but it doesnt smell funky or sluff off. It is a bit slimy feeling. I suppose a blackout would also disrupt any type of algae.


----------

